
Audi Uncorks a VIN mystery - retSava
https://global.handelsblatt.com/companies-markets/audi-uncorks-a-vin-mystery-815394
======
retSava
The title in the submission is accurate with the article, yet clickbaity. The
alleged story is "Prosecutors in Bavaria have found documents showing
thousands of Audi vehicles were exported to Asian countries with the same
identification number" according to the article.

